# Bearded Dragon - Normal x Citrus??



## Citrus (May 10, 2009)

What would I get if I bred them together?

the normal is not het for anything as far as I'm aware


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Fairly normal-looking babies, possibly with some extra yellow tones to them. You'd probably call them "normal x citrus" babies, or possibly "yellow phase" babies depending on how they turned out.


----------



## Citrus (May 10, 2009)

okay thanks :2thumb: how much could I sell them for?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Depends on how they look and how colourful the "citrus" parent is.

If it's not that bright or the babies don't inherit much colour then they'd probably go for the same price as normal babies - at the moment around £20-£30, depending on where in the country you are. If the parent is very bright and the babies inherit a lot of its colour then they might fetch a bit more than that.


----------



## Citrus (May 10, 2009)

okay thanks


----------

